# So depressed...all that work down the drain?? PICS PICS PICS



## sap_boy (Jul 23, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm in a bit of a mood lately, and you'll understand why if you look at my photos. I took thirty cuttings, twenty-one of which survived. All are growing in Fox Farm Happy Frog Potting Soil. All are being given 24 hours of light. All are being fed a 1/4 strength PH-adjusted Fox Farm nutrient solution. All are growing in 60% humifdity and 84 degree temperatures.

Why, then, oh WHY do they look like this? Brown spots begin to form on the fan leaves, and within a day or two they're completely brown. For some reason, this doesn't seem to be affecting new growth or branches, just the fan leaves. 

Please help! Many thanks...


----------



## ducky (Jul 23, 2008)

the light could be to close


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 23, 2008)

man thats bad, i feel for ya. take a look at the links in my signature the2nd one has pics that might help..


----------



## sap_boy (Jul 23, 2008)

The lights are fluorescent, so I don't think they're too close. I can put my hand directly on the bulbs. The temperature seems to be fine. I've grown in these temps before, and it hasn't been a problem. It's obviously not nutrient burn, because they're not getting that much food to begin with.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 23, 2008)

Until clones are well established with obvious new growth, their nutrient needs are very, very minimal.

Quarter strength nutes are too strong.

Nothing over 1/8 strength should even be considered with clones that have no new growth but DO have well developed roots.

If they have no roots yet, then NO nutes should be given. Only a rooting hormone.

If they have no roots yet, then pull them and put them into some good soil with NO nutes and only rooting hormone.

What is happening to them is they are burning up on the nutes.

Learning while doing is not an easy method. You'll learn lots of lessons the hard way.....the plants will die.

Slow down. Learn first, grow second.

Good luck man.


----------



## sap_boy (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info, POTUS. However, I may not have been clear:

These plants DO have roots. I wouldn't have planted them in soil unless they had roots. They were originally in rockwool under a humidity dome. It was only when the roots started poking out through alll sides of the cube that I decided to plant them in soil. Also, there has been plenty of new growth since planting them in soil. They are all about twice as big as a week ago. Again, the new growth doesn't seem to be affected by this problem, only the fan leaves.

Does this change your assessment at all?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 23, 2008)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, POTUS. However, I may not have been clear:
> 
> These plants DO have roots. I wouldn't have planted them in soil unless they had roots. They were originally in rockwool under a humidity dome. It was only when the roots started poking out through alll sides of the cube that I decided to plant them in soil. Also, there has been plenty of new growth since planting them in soil. They are all about twice as big as a week ago. Again, the new growth doesn't seem to be affected by this problem, only the fan leaves.
> 
> Does this change your assessment at all?


 
The last pic clearly shows some burn on the tip of the newest growth.

Even with roots plants that small in dirt dont need any nutes IMO.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, if its any consolation sap boy, I've got the same issue with an AK clone.

I forgot and grabbed the wrong jug.......did a flush when I started seeing the burn, but too late. It'll survive, but may take a bit to improve.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 24, 2008)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, POTUS. However, I may not have been clear:
> 
> These plants DO have roots. I wouldn't have planted them in soil unless they had roots. They were originally in rockwool under a humidity dome. It was only when the roots started poking out through alll sides of the cube that I decided to plant them in soil. Also, there has been plenty of new growth since planting them in soil. They are all about twice as big as a week ago. Again, the new growth doesn't seem to be affected by this problem, only the fan leaves.
> 
> Does this change your assessment at all?


 
Yes it does. They don't need any rooting hormone if they have well developed roots.

For that size of plant, 1/8 strength nutrients are plenty stong.

The 1/4 strength you're using is burning them. I see nutrient burn on almost every leaf you have. Even the new growth at the tips where it first shows.

You need to back off on the nutes until they're larger.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 24, 2008)

I give my clones nothing but Ph'd water,Olivia's and Superthrive...Always works


----------



## sap_boy (Jul 24, 2008)

So how long would you suggest I wait after putting them in soil before starting nutrients? Is it a period of time or a certain height? Neither?

Thanks for all your input, guys.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 24, 2008)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> So how long would you suggest I wait after putting them in soil before starting nutrients? Is it a period of time or a certain height? Neither? Thanks for all your input, guys.


 
Are they in rockwool cubes and then into soil or just soil?

If just soil, then I would suggest that you flush it gently until you've rinsed it pretty good to flush out what you've given the plants already. This will cause a day or two of shock and wilting perhaps but will keep them from frying completely.

Then wait until they show regular new growth in about 2 weeks or so and then give them 1/8th strength nutes as compared to the suggested strength for container plants on the package it came in. Give them this mix every time you water and water only when they're almost dry until they're nice and moist, but not wet.

When they've recovered from their nitrogen burn and any shock presented as a result of the flushing, they'll have new growth that will be obvious at 2 and 3 day intervals.

When they've reached their 3rd set of nodes, six branches off of the main stem, then increase the nutes to 1/4 strength. At the 7th and 8th branch, go to half strength. From there, it depends on your lighting and strain.

Let's talk again then.

This depends on you providing them with the correct type, amount and distance of light to enable them to grow nice tight nodes.

Good luck man! They'll grow into a great stash.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 24, 2008)

i myself wait til i 'think' the roots have spread themselves all thru the dirt in the pot(month or so), then, set into flower room/chamber, then another week or two later, i start a lil nute'n.
just how i do it. all organic too btw.
good luck!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 25, 2008)

you have almost killed them with love. Flush that soil quickly . They are over fertilized.I have grown inside in 90 plus degrees. It's about giving em enough water to meet their transpiration needs. 

The lights aren't the problem. Your extremely hot soil and hot shot of nutes has about done them in .FLUSH em NOW


----------

